# Boot Manager Rom Insufficient Space



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I am trying to get boot manager on my slot 1 ROM (MIUI ICS) but I get an insufficient space error when I try and download any app, as well as when I get a text. I have plenty of space on my SD card and internal memory so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Change the partition size in Boot Manager for data. You might have to change it, delete the ROM slot and reflash it.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't find where to change this.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Relflash the rom in the slot again. It didn't completely install correctly. I had this same problem a while back and rinstalling the rom fixed it.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Relflash the rom in the slot again. It didn't completely install correctly. I had this same problem a while back and rinstalling the rom fixed it.


I can't just reflash. I was trying to use MIUI ICS which only works if you install with a nandroid, I'll try that again but I'm guessing thats part of the problem.


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> I can't just reflash. I was trying to use MIUI ICS which only works if you install with a nandroid, I'll try that again but I'm guessing thats part of the problem.


You should be able to reflash ontop of the nandroid install though. That may fix it.


----------

